# Greetings Brothers



## Brian Travis (Nov 7, 2012)

My name is Brian and i am new to the site. I belong to the Hart Lodge in Nicholasville, Ky, the Scottish Rite in Lexington, Ky, and Oleika Shrine Temple in Lexington, Ky.


----------



## Trip (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forms. Lots of info on here.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome Brother.   Please make this your second home. Log in and enjoy !!!


----------



## sands67 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice to meet you Brian from a Canadian Brother. The masons here will make you feel right at home as they have with me.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## daddyrich (Nov 8, 2012)

A welcome to you, Brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!!


----------



## steveforster32 (Nov 9, 2012)

*greetings*

Hello brothers my name is Steve I am a member at Altus lodge 62 Altus Oklahoma and Guthrie valley Scottish rite


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 10, 2012)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 10, 2012)

Welcome to you both.  We need and pray for more light.


----------



## cog41 (Nov 15, 2012)

Greetings from the Great State of Texas!


----------



## THurse (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome Brother.


----------

